# Sticky  Just a Reminder



## DaneMama

To all of DFC members, 

Remember to respect each other's decisions and please do NOT bring up RAW feeding in this forum unless the OP brings it up. If they want to know all about raw, they are more than welcome to come over the raw forum. 

If the OP asks about raw, by all means answer their questions. BUT I don't want to see the first response to their question(s) to be: "Why not try raw?" when they don't even mention it. If you really do feel that motivated to suggest raw feeding send them a private message to share information and direct them to the raw forum. Don't post up saying "Well, I can't mention raw in this forum, but com'on over to the raw forum!" 

While we all believe that one form of a diet is better than others, sometimes its better to be respectful of other people's different opinions on the matter. 

Plus it keeps things more peaceful and on topic and makes our moderation job a lot easier. 

Thanks for your cooperation! 

DFC Moderation Team


----------



## Rockingk

We have a small Yorke and a Schnauzer and we are interested in anyone's input as to what you are feeding small dogs in your house hold. We have fed mostly dry dog food but believe that it lakes the vitiams and nutrents that are needed because of what the mafg. do to the food in order to make it last on the shelves longer. If you are feeding dry food, what brand and how do you like it and how do your dogs respond to it? How many are feeding soft food or freeze dried and how are you dogs doing on it.


----------

